

Jquip (jQuery-in-parts) releases a library builder service - mythz
http://www.servicestack.net/jqbuilder/

======
Hovertruck
To be honest, given that most people load jQuery from a CDN anyway, all this
does is make you trust the library you're using less – the beautiful thing
about jQuery is that it _works_ , and you never have to worry about what
methods are made available to you.

------
polshaw
Really like the idea of this but it is SO far away from '90% of jquery'.

I tried using it on my site (with all parts) and litterally NONE of the jquery
worked. There is no hover support, no 'attr', no animation and val doesn't
work with checkboxes.

You would have to build a site from scratch with this in mind, it is not a
drop-in solution for most people.

------
davedx
Is minified jQuery really the bottleneck for your bandwidth? Particularly when
big companies CDN it...

------
nreece
I wonder if the savings in script size and parse time matter if jQuery is
referenced from a CDN [1]. It may save 500ms (or less depending on the mobile
browser) with the small size and parse time, but it may also add 500ms (or
more on slow mobile networks) in latency.

[1] [http://royal.pingdom.com/2010/05/11/cdn-performance-
download...](http://royal.pingdom.com/2010/05/11/cdn-performance-downloading-
jquery-from-google-microsoft-and-edgecast-cdns/)

------
Geee
It would be great if I could scan my current js and build the jquip based on
that. Actually, there should be a tool that removes all unnecessary code
that's never called. Might be hard or impossible to get that working reliably
though.

~~~
timruffles
Using something like uglify's parse-js.js [1] that gives you back the AST
might be the right way to go about it. Just count the calls to each $ method
in your code.

[1] [https://github.com/mishoo/UglifyJS/blob/master/lib/parse-
js....](https://github.com/mishoo/UglifyJS/blob/master/lib/parse-js.js)

------
lucian1900
I'm migrating a Phonegap app from Backbone + jQuery Mobile to Backbone + zepto
+ jQM's CSS. I might use jquip instead.

Parse time is very important on mobiles. jQuery -> zepto shaved off more than
500ms in startup time.

------
EricDeb
Very cool! If you're looking for possible improvements it would be sweet to
see how much size each of the options added.

------
moomin
I'm clearly not the target market for this. I use pretty much every "plugin"
they've got with every project.

